# Angelfish Tankmates?



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi, i am starting a 40-55 gallon South American cichlid tank. All my life I have had African Cichlid tanks, so i am ready for something new. I want to base the tank around Angelfish. I am going to buy them small and let them branch off into pairs as they grow up. All of the fish I am going to buy are going to be bought small also. I would like to know what some good tankmates would be for the angelfish.

Would any of these guys work?
long fin blue german rams (several)
Green Severum Cichlid (1-2)
Green Terror Cichlid (1)
SURINAMENSIS CICHLID (1)
Guppies (few)
Neon Tetras (several)
Zig Zag Eel (1)

Any more ideas?

Also.. If any of these start to breed will I have major aggression problems? I said above how many of each fish species I would get for the tank.

Thanks, Michael!


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

Forget the guppies as the angels will eat them for sure & neons are at a high risk to. Rams will work & so will corydoras, hatchet fish, rummy nose tetras


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

So everything can possibly work besides the guppies, and neons?


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

No idea what Green Severum Cichlid's are like with other fish but the green terror would prob rip the angels fins to bits & no idea what a SURINAMENSIS CICHLID is


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

Most people call the Surinameensis cichlid "earth eater cichlid"


----------



## 1025667 (Dec 20, 2012)

Can you please give me a list of all of the possible angelfish tankmates?
I intend on breeding the angles, and possible some of the tankmates.

Tank size: 40 gallon
Filtration: Aqua Clear 110 and Marineland Magnum 250 Canister

Thanks!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i have a big group of clown loaches in with my angels. works well. angels swim around top to mid level while clown loaches stay around bottom.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How many angels do you have?

The clown loaches would be an excellent contrast, and wouldn't interfere with breeding. Your tank is on the small side for them as adults, but they grow very, very slowly.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

If you plan on breeding the angels, forget clown loaches. They will eat the eggs right out from under the parents. Had it happen to me.

I wouldn't suggest anything other than a few corydoras. Pandas would very possibly breed in the tank with them.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

long fin blue german rams (several) --- yes they do fine
Green Severum Cichlid (1-2) --- potentially, but results will vary
Green Terror Cichlid (1) --- no.
SURINAMENSIS CICHLID (1) --- yes, though smaller earth eaters may be a better choice
Guppies (few) --- possibly, but not a good idea. 
Neon Tetras (several) --- works fine when young, but will become food once the angels get older
Zig Zag Eel (1) --- not sure as I've never tried, but should work fine, provided they don't get too big, arent very aggressive, and have sufficient substrate to burrow.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Merged the two posts as they contained the same topic.


----------



## Captain Jim (Apr 16, 2012)

You say panda corys would be good? Even if angels spawn?... Don't Pandas prefer a little cooler water?


----------

